# Opener



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just wanted to wish everyone good luck and make sure to wear your safety harness/belt when in tree stand. Had a friend that fell 18 ft from tree last gun season as the strap broke on his fixed tree stand and he did not wear a safety belt/harness, lucky to be alive! I just went out and bought the 30ft life line to attach to tree when going up and descending down from tree stand, has the pruscha knot to catch if you happen to fall. Post pics of your deer if successful. As Ted Nugent says, "aim small-miss small".


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you same to you


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Good Luck to all hunters out there, Safety is foremost, Good Luck buddy.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks and good luck to all.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Best wishes to all on a safe and successful season!!


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Go ahead and pick yourself out a big one!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Good luck to you guys too.
I always consider the 1st few weeks of deer season to be like dress rehearsal... just got to make sure everything is working as is supposed to before the rut kicks in.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> Good luck to you guys too.
> I always consider the 1st few weeks of deer season to be like dress rehearsal... just got to make sure everything is working as is supposed to before the rut kicks in.


I feel the same. I will be hanging a couple more stands this weekend making sure that I have plenty of options come late October. I have not even bought a deer tag yet. Will do that when all the prep work is done. Good luck everyone.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Good luck all and again...be careful!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Good luck to everyone. Start of a new year that will bring so many highs.. as well as many lows. But always remember we do this for enjoyment so relax and have a good time out there. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I'll be the first to share. 
Opening day to remember for us. 3 out of 5 of us shot deer.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice buck! What time of day did you take him and what part of the Ohio are you hunting in?

Sent from my LG-K540 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

That was my uncle who shot the buck. Little after 10. Does went down early. 
We are in brown county

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Deer didn't get the message around me. I saw 2 this morning (doe and fawn) around 7:45AM. Just pulled in the drive about 4:00 to catch two more does (bigger) grazing in my flower bed.


----------



## Ranger621WW (Aug 19, 2013)

I got this big doe at 7:18. But the weirdest thing is there was a buck chasing Doe’s all around the woods this morning


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Ranger621WW said:


> I got this big doe at 7:18. But the weirdest thing is there was a buck chasing Doe’s all around the woods this morning


We are over in Indiana for the youth season. We had a 1.5 year old 6 point dogging a doe with 2 fawns this morning.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Saw one buck, several button bucks and some does.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Muddy said:


> View attachment 277575
> Saw one buck, several button bucks and some does.


I hope you killed him.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I let him walk.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Are you out hunting or taking pics.? Passing on that one may haunt you later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Muddy said:


> I let him walk.


95+ percent of the members on here would be tripping over themselves to stick an arrow in that deer. Including me.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Muddy said:


> I let him walk.


Man, if he doesn’t make the team I’d love to see who you’re scouting!!!


----------



## Glen (Jun 11, 2017)

Oh c’mon


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree with with Muddy-that buck needs at least 3 more years!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Not-Muddy you must have a nicer buck to hunt? That buck would be having no more offspring if I had a chance at him. Guess you have plenty of time to recalculate? Nice buck for sure.


----------



## Glen (Jun 11, 2017)

Flathead76 said:


> 95+ percent of the members on here would be tripping over themselves to stick an arrow in that deer. Including me.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

There's another 10 point that's more mature that I want to shoot. I'll give it some time and see what happens. I may have to shoot him if he stands in this position again. He has G5's popping out that would put him at main frame 12 point next year.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

rangerpig250 said:


> Man, if he doesn’t make the team I’d love to see who you’re scouting!!!


Got me pretty curious too!


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

3 or 4 yr old? Hard to tell,


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

He's 4 1/2. He put on almost 30" of antler this year.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Tempting.. but bet he will be a heartattacker next yr. had a field of 10 bucks 9 does come out last night.. nothing over 3 1/2. Just some nice 9’a and 10’s


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice. That's a good looking plot.


----------

